# any stable ROMs out there without data connectivity issues?



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

seems no matter what rom i flash, ICS or Gingerbread, they all have data issues. i follow directions to fix (switching GSM only, etc etc) but it still ends up not working.

so my questions is, are there any stable roms with good data?


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't had any data connectivity issues with stock rooted Gingerbread, Eclipse, or Gummy. I prefer Gummy though being ICS and all.


----------



## andlaw (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1526-rom-black-widow-ics/


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had 0 issued on Eclipse (Gingerbread) as far as data is concerned. As far as ICS, it's been hit n miss. My best luck thus far has been with Black Widow 4.0.4 via droidhive.com but either way none of the ICS ROMs I've run (Gummy, Axiom, Black Widow) have been all that stable pertaining to data. But the leak is a leakin' so give it some time.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------

